# LED lights on everyday tanks



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

So while looking for LED lights for my refugium, I came upon this guy's ebay store:
http://stores.ebay.ca/MeasureExplorer

Sells a lot of LED fixtures.

And it got me thinking. A lot of us probably have tanks that are lit with florescent fixtures, but have no specific light requirements (I for example have one pleco tank that has a light, but only to maintain a light cycle.

I was thinking of replacing the old florescent with one of them 12" wide angle LED fixtures. Would save energy, and be a lot smaller and pretty much never need to be replaced.

Anybody else interested, or think it a good idea worth persuing?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have been considering something like this as I am hoping to reduce power consumption. I want something like this for plants.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

if it doesn't need specific colour temp...why not if it saves on power/cost.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

exactly what I was thinking


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Some people bought strip LED lights from IKEA for aquariums. The idea of course makes perfect sense, unless there's a specific requirement for certain property of light.

So far the biggest issue is the cost. LED lights are considerably more expensive but it's changing quickly.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The cost of this guy's stuff is pretty reasonable I think, considering he's using wide angle LEDs and most of the bar units are submersible and tiny, meaning they could be hood mounted very easily or retroed to replace the flourescent in the hood.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah I think his prices are very reasonable. 

I would like to try LED lights on planted tanks eventually. I was going to see if I could get white high power LEDs in bulk at low price (hopfully 25c each or less) then build the fixture myself. All it takes is just *some* DC power supply, matching resistor and LEDs in circuit. You could go fancy and add control circuit to dim it, etc.. 

If this is successful, you can move onto building one for a reef tank yourself!

Maybe people have done it already..


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

conix67 said:


> Yeah I think his prices are very reasonable.
> 
> I would like to try LED lights on planted tanks eventually. I was going to see if I could get white high power LEDs in bulk at low price (hopfully 25c each or less) then build the fixture myself. All it takes is just *some* DC power supply, matching resistor and LEDs in circuit. You could go fancy and add control circuit to dim it, etc..
> 
> ...


What's the voltage requirement?


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

I was looking into this. There is a site that has step by step directions on how to assemble a board, where to buy lights (a link was included I think) and such. I used google, I'll try to find it again. There was more than one, so shouldn't be to hard to find.
Was seriously considering getting my dad (an electrician) to build one, but wanted to start my tank right away. He said it shouldn't be too hard to do.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I think common AC to DC adapter will work, at 9V or 12V. The voltage requirement should be around 5V for White LEDs.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The thing about DIY for these lights is that it requires some degree of competency and time to build and understand how to build an LED array. For the purposes of just illuminating a tank for the sake of light (BTW, the LEDs he uses for the white have a color temp of 5700K) then this guys is pretty cheap.
The larger fixtures, part of what I like is the programmability - you can program in sunset/sunrises that actually mimic the real thing, you can do cloud cover, you can ramp up and down intensity of particular bulbs to create different color light...the list gos on, all of which you lose with a DYI (unless you're particularly capable, which I am not).

All in all, I think these LEDs may be a neat alternative to the hood lights that many of us have.

I have ordered some small ones (4") so a report is on the way.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

That's very interesting.
I did my own set of moon light. You probably didn't see it when you where here because I could've show you what I did.
I use a cold cathod light instead of LED. You can get a blue one from any PC moding place for around $9 - $15. Then I got a AC to AD adapter from those chinese dollar shop (they aren't a dollar though, it's like $6.99 or something like that.) You get to set the voltage for this addapter. From there, I cut and solder them to the CC. Then I just set the voltage to my liking. If I want a full moon that night, I pump up the voltage. If I want a wanning moon, I lower the voltage.
The fish loves it. Especially if you have nocturnal plecos.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Zebra's idea very creative I like it. 

As for LED's I've been toying with the same idea. I have some LED puck lights that are also plugable, but they are no where near as inexpensive as your solution.


----------

